# Member location map?



## voodoochilli (28 Mar 2013)

Just wondering if there is an (opt-in) member location map on here somewhere? Would be a great feature if not, as you could find other people near you and possibly arrange for meetups/events etc.

Is there? I looked on the Strava app and found a couple of cyclists in my area, but I'm sure there must be more.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2013)

Look at the links at the top of the page.
See the 'member map' link?...there you go...


----------



## voodoochilli (28 Mar 2013)

I feel stupid now. You know, I actually build websites for a living...remind me to breathe occasionally will you?


----------



## compo (29 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Look at the links at the top of the page.
> See the 'member map' link?...there you go...


 
I just spent a fruitless 5 minutes looking for the link at the top of the page and it definately wasn't there.

Then I noticed I wasn't logged on


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Mar 2013)

Does the map work by IP or the declared location in members' profiles?


----------



## Scoosh (29 Mar 2013)

I used to be that you had to add your own details - it didn't do anything automatically (partly for issue of security, partly because not everyone had their location indicated).

Checking it again just now - it appears to want to use my IP location ...


----------



## Shaun (29 Mar 2013)

It shouldn't automatically add you, but if you have completed the location field in your account profile it will use that detail when you do chose to add yourself to the map.

You can manually override this by clicking the add/update button and entering your town name - which will place a generic marker rather than a post code specific one (although you can use your post code if you wish). 

You can also delete your marker using the same button (upper right of the page).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Mar 2013)

That explains why my location doesn't show up


----------



## voodoochilli (29 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Does the map work by IP or the declared location in members' profiles?


IP would be way too innacurate as that just gives the location of the ISP providing your internet. I just typed in my postcode.


----------

